# battle for ichor 4



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

i would just like to say my last attempt at a RPG failed so now after mounths of planning taking in all your tips and hints i have planned to make another hopefully to more success:grin:
story_: from the first day of the space marines excistance there where actually 21 legions.The emporer had secretly made the shining legion who he hid inside the center of jupiter in a high pressure fleet who have sleeped for many centurys. Now they have awakened. They have been operating in secret, intercepting imperial messages about planets controlled by choas. once the messages are recieved the shining legion send armies the equivelent of five chapters to liberate the planet. the latest planet is ichor IV a planet valuble for its many minerals now the shining legion has sent one of it's armies to liberate the planet_

*Rules and other special things*
1: you are not invincible you have three lives each you may only avoid death if there is a apothercary near you or a techmarine if your a dreadnaught
2: each person has five hero moments which are moments which seem impossible (etc you chuck a krack grenade at a land raider and it gets stuck in it's lascannons which causes the whole thing to explode) you may only get more if i say so
3: you can not say 'i shot a choas lord and he died' i say when a choas dies or lives
4: As they send an army the size of five chapters there may be five of each type(except for the primarch there may only be one)
5: To show you have read the rules you must type SpAcE mArInE in other

Army:
Primarch:
Dreadnaughts:
Terminators:
Veterans:
Tacticals:
Scouts:
Techmarines:
Assult Squad:
Devestators:

this is how you entry sheet should look like
Nameevil McCain
Type:Scout
Weapons:sniper rifles
Number of Men in your squad: Max 10
Other:SpAcE mArInE


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just a note, you should pass your thingy (what you wrote) in a word or any other spell checker, as you have many spelling mistakes here ^^

Another thing is, not many people like things which stray to much from fluff, for example the 21 legion that you invented. I personally dont have any problem with that but its your "funeral" haha.

Anyway, good luck with the RP, hope this will succeed.


----------

